# Next FF LGBT meet up - Jan 3rd Birmingham



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi folks,

Well, based on the other polls we have a date and a location. I'm happy to suggest/arrange a venue but it would be good to know whether the majority of people coming will be travelling by car or train so that I know if we have to find somewhere close to one of the train stations. Please only fill in the above poll if you definitely plan to come. 

Gina. x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

ooh, excellent, will be looking forward to this, shall put on my 2010 Family Planner!!


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hope to come... Will check with julie if we're free... If we do we'll come by car. Thanks for organising polls etc Gina x x


----------



## Mini Us (Aug 20, 2009)

Bookmark


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

just spoke to DP we'll come.. DP has the 4th Jan off so we'll come down on the 2nd Jan and stay in a hotelfor 2 nights to make a little break of it... 

We'll drive or rather DP will seen as im still a non-driver  

Can someone local recommend a travel inn, holiday inn or something near where we'll all meet?

Em x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm working   hope you have a great time x

Lynn x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Em, when we've heard if anyone will be coming by train I'll come up with a venue and give some accommodation options nearby. If you're going to make a break of it you might like to stay in one of the city centre places so you can make the most of the rest that Birmingham has to offer the rest of the time you're up.  We won't be more than 15 minutes drive out of the centre on a Sunday anyway.

Sorry you'll miss it Pinktink.  

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds like a good idea Gina... we could really do with a little city break.. shopping, meal for 2 then meet you lot on sunday


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

That sounds lovely lesbomum...Brum is a lovely city...


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

We go regularly for our meets with our donor... Malmaison in the Mailbox is nice and you can get really good deals on their website! x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

is it this one?

http://www.malmaison-birmingham.com/

/links


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

yep x x x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

looks lovely thanks Rach!

Think i'll book it tonight.. Is it far from the shops?


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

there are some shops in The Mailbox itself but not many, Harvey Nichols, fat face etc. The main shopping bit is about 5-10mins walk away x


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi all

Pleased we are going to be able to make the meet too, we will drive up sunday morn and stay over sunday night I think, just been looking at travel lodge as they have emailed me with more special offers, can get a family room for the night in birmingham central plaza for £19!!  Not sure if its the best plan to stay so central but dont know the area at all so if anyone has any ideas would be nice to hear, looking forward to meeting everyone

Maggie, Emma and Lou


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Me again wanted to enquire if had any times in mind for meet up?


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi everyone,
We can do any time on that day, as only live 45 minute drive away. Really looking forward to meeting up. 
Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Mags £19 bargin we might stay there instead then! We're thinking of staying on sat night and comingt back after the meet on sunday


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Lol yeah we gonna stay over sunday night as em is working sat til11pm, as its on a complex with restaurants and stuff below it might not be the quietest but its only for one night and cant grumble at that price, I booked a family room and breakfast for £32!!


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Phew....much cheapness, really looking forward to seeing you all ..............


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

OK folks,

There are two Whacky Warehouse type places that I think could work well for our meet. There's usual pub and food facilities for everyone and soft play for the youngsters.

The first one I know quite well as I used to go there when we lived there. I can vouch for it being a pretty bog-standard pub with a soft play area that certainly used to be well maintained, if well used. It's here: http://www.pub-explorer.com/wmids/pub/oldhouseathome.htm

It would be the easiest of the two to get to for those coming from the city centre, but it's on the other side of Birmingham to the M6 so would involve a trip down the M5 or along the M42 for those coming from further east/south.

The other option I've never been to but is part of the same chain: http://www.pub-explorer.com/wmids/pub/fortjester.htm

It's just off the M6, so probably a better location for most people, still accessible for those coming from the centre, just a bit further out but I can't personally say if its any good or not.

Any preferences? My instinct is to go for the Fort Jester based purely on its location. Anyone care to disagree?

Looking forward to seeing many of you there!

Gina. x

/links


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi,
The second one's closest for us, but only by 15mins, so we're happy with whichever one the majority decide to go with.
Lisa x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Im happy with either too.....

thanks for sorting it gina...


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

yeah i also dont mind...

reminds me must book hotel tonight.

Thanks Gina!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Is this still on? Who is coming?


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

HELP which travel lodge do i book there is loads


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Em - me and Laura are definitely coming! I think there'll be quite a few of us, hopefully. Can't really help you on the Travelodge front as we're not from Brum, but i'd go for the cheapest one  
Happy Christmas everyone!!

Lisa x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi Lisa,

There all pretty much the same price...

Anyone from Brum area know which one will be most convinient? I'm thinking central brum...

Em x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Em, if you're coming by car but also wanting to do some shop raiding then I'd go for one of the central ones as long as it can provide you with car parking. Parking in the city centre is very expensive so if you can get it included then go for it! 

It looks like it's the Fort Jester pub that we'll be meeting in. That should only be a 15 minute or so drive out of the city centre.

What time works for everyone? I'm thinking that 11:30 might be good as it will allow us to get in before things get very busy and grab a big table. I could book one. If you're definitely coming can you reply with how many of you there'll be so I can let them know?

How many of us have children? Shall we meet in the pub first and then those of us that want to can take the kids for a romp before a spot of lunch?

Gina x


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

how about this one?

Aldridge Road
Perry Barr
B42 2SP

Its only £29 bargin


----------



## lucky2010 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi, unfortunately we won't be able to come to the meet yet again :-( we're going to Birmingham on the Thurs and Fri to meet our donor so have had to organise our week around that. We hope you have a great time!!

Rach and co x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

We be coming- 3 of us...11.30 sounds good to me!

Rach - bummer!! loads of    for this time round!


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Me and Laura will be there. 11.30am is fine with us  
Merry Christmas everyone!!  
Lisa x


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm really hoping to be there although it's possible that I'll be in London for insems instead (I will probably ovulate earlier and my donor is away until the 3rd, so it's unlikely but possible).


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi there

The 3 of us will be coming, it does say on the pub website about booking for parties of up to 20 people, may be better to book to secure some highchairs too if possible, not sure what time we will get there tho as we will be leaving home sun morning as Em working til 11.30pm on sat and will take us about 2hrs or so, what time are you thinking for lunch, we may do wacky playarea after lunch depending on how Lou is.  

Maggie


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Was just wanting to make sure of the plans for tomorrow:

so, are we meeting at 11.30ish, at the Fort Jester place?
how many of us are going?

See you tomorrow.

Lisa x


----------



## southern_angel (Jun 16, 2008)

Hi all,

Unfortunately I think I'm unlikely to make this now, feeling pretty grotty with a cold that I wouldn't want to inflict on you and your LOs :-( 

Hope you have a great time 

Angel x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

we should be there weather permitting.....


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

We cant make it now  

Dp's grandad is not well he slipped on the ice and has done his hip in so we are staying with him to look after him.


Hope everyone has a fab time and make sure you all take some pics


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like weather just stopped us, we have a LOT of snow up here.....have a great time peoples....bloomin snow..


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Em, oh no! I'm sorry to hear about DP's Grandad's fall. I hope he heals quickly. It's a real shame you can't make it.

Pem, that's mad about the snow. We're only an hour away from you and we have none at all! Please do come if it miraculously clears overnight. Numbers are dropping rapidly...

We are still planning to come. We're still in recovery from a long, lingering bug that has had us all out of commission since before Christmas so will probably still be sniffly, but we're over the worst so unless the snow hits us in the mean time we'll be there for about 11:30.

It looks like it will be us three, Laura and Lisa, and Maggie, Emma and Lou. Is there anyone else now? I'll call the pub tonight to give those numbers unless anyone pipes up with more hands in the mean time. I'll PM my mobile number to those of you who are coming so we can communicate if there are any problems for any of us.

Gina. x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I just noticed that the pub part only opens at 12 noon on Sundays. The play area is open from 9:30 though, so we'll meet in there. I haven't booked us a table now that I've realised that we'll be there from when they open. We can make sure there's a space for us simply by being there. 

Gina. x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

looks like we are coming, if we can skid out of our road....LOL. See you all there!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

have a good time and remember to take pictures!! God wish we were coming


----------



## Alison0702 (Apr 7, 2006)

Have a good day! Shame you're all bloomin Southerners..me and Hotchickies will just have to have a meet all by ourselves


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi

Was great to meet you all today and to finally put faces to the names, lol, was good to see the girls playing together, cant believe how big they are already tho!

Must meet up again soon, speak soon

Maggie
xx


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Hiyah...

Was really great to meet you all yesterday, We all enjoyed ourselves lots and lots and it was great to see the LO's play, they are huge aren't they!!

Definitely must meet up again soon...

alison- We will have to do a northy meet - I can go to either being a midlands lass, finally Stoke is good for something!

Em - hope Grandad is healing quickly, we will all meet up soon!

em x


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey, we really enjoyed the meet up too, being able to match names with faces! We're also midlands girls, so can get to pretty much anywhere without too much hassle.
Hope to see you all again soon, plus those that couldn't make this one.
Lisa and Laura x


----------

